# When will tickets be sent out



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

I no there is a good 4 months before Waxstock, but was wondering when tickets get posted out? Regards Andy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It does say on their site :thumb:...

http://www.waxstock.com/tickets.html


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> It does say on their site :thumb:...
> 
> http://www.waxstock.com/tickets.html


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

OK where are the tickets? It's less than two months to this.

Anyone had theirs yet?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

This is to stop ticket touts making a killing:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Tickets aren't ready yet, but will be sent out in good time - approx 4-6 weeks before the event.


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Tickets aren't ready yet, but will be sent out in good time - approx 4-6 weeks before the event.


OK just asking, because it does say two months before on the site ticket page.

Royal mail lose everything where I live or post it in another house, so I was concerned!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

blame the postie , hes a right t w a t !


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm a postman :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

putzie said:


> blame the postie , hes a right t w a t !


:lol:



ashg said:


> I'm a postman :lol:


:lol: ^^, if only you knew.... :lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

ashg said:


> OK just asking, because it does say two months before on the site ticket page.
> 
> Royal mail lose everything where I live or post it in another house, so I was concerned!


Sure, it is just an estimate, no harm asking. We write the website months before we print the tickets - these can't be printed before we get sponsors on board etc. so there is a bit of a timeline with everything. We are also sorting out stickers etc for the lucky advance ticket purchasers 

Suffice to say, the wait will be worth it and everything will go out in good time. No tickets have gone out to date, but they are designed and at the printers so it won't be long now.


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> We are also sorting out stickers etc for the lucky advance ticket purchasers


:thumb: nice gesture :wave:


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Quick update.

OK, we plan on sending out the first tickets ONE MONTH before the event, i.e. 7th June or thereabouts. Anyone ordering on or before 7th June will get a ticket and TWO stickers - a Waxstock windscreen vinyl and a SWIRL POLICE window clinger. This is to reward our hyper-advanced ticket purchasers for their loyalty and patience.

Stickers ordered in advance between 7th June and 7th July will get a Waxstock windscreen vinyl and a ticket.

Gate tickets will get no free sticker or clinger, but we hope to make these available to purchase on the day for a modest sum.


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone received tickets yet ? 

Only checking as my postman can be a bit hit and miss whether he finds the front door 

Thanks.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mini-Gill said:


> Anyone received tickets yet ?
> 
> Only checking as my postman can be a bit hit and miss whether he finds the front door
> 
> Thanks.


Nope, but then I only ordered my 3 tickets today....

I'm pretty safe with my postie and the tickets, seeing as his red postie van is a nice shade of pink.....:lol:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Mini-Gill said:


> Anyone received tickets yet ?
> 
> Only checking as my postman can be a bit hit and miss whether he finds the front door
> 
> Thanks.


Be worth the wait, with the free stickers and the nice weather i ordered :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Mini-Gill said:


> Anyone received tickets yet ?
> 
> Only checking as my postman can be a bit hit and miss whether he finds the front door
> 
> Thanks.


I bet he delivers the bills ok thought!


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Tickets ordered in advance should be going this week. Delayed despatch was due to clinger deal ending exactly one month before show date. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

Tickets here!


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Got mine!!!!!!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine arrived this morning, stickers already on the car :lol:

- See more at: http://s1090.photobucket.com/user/M...e2d0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0#sthash.wzb6XgV2.dpuf


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine arrived today:thumb:


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Now it I had waited 24 hours before asking, I would have had the answer ! 

Postman found the door this morning :thumb:


----------



## M1CH431 (Jan 9, 2012)

Got mine today


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Got Mine


----------



## twozme (Dec 27, 2012)

Mad Ad said:


> Mine arrived today:thumb:


Got mine today also :wave::wave:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Yes -


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Got mine


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Got mine, just need to make my shopping list now


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

mine too


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

mine here too


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Nick's CTR said:


> Got mine, just need to make my shopping list now


You'll never stick to it


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just recieved mine, whoop whoop


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

got mine today too.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Just ordered mine , any idea when i will receive it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

they are sending them out ASAP so you should get it soon I would imagine..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am sending out tickets pretty much Daily now until this Friday, after this time they will be held and available for pick up on the gate. :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

How many have been sold? #curiosity


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

mine arrived today :thumb:


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Also got mine today. Countdown can start ...


----------

